# Sage Oracle "Service" message on display



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

I have an Oracle which has been working fine for a couple of years, this morning I noticed a "Service" message on the display on warm up. I've looked in the manual and online and I can't find any mention of it or anything to suggest if there is a fault. I wasn't aware these had a prescribed service interval. Can anyone advise please?


----------



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

I've either asked the worlds stupidest/most frequent question or discovered something ... I suspect I know the answer 

I've attached a photo of the error


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sweepy said:


> I have an Oracle which has been working fine for a couple of years, this morning I noticed a "Service" message on the display on warm up. I've looked in the manual and online and I can't find any mention of it or anything to suggest if there is a fault. I wasn't aware these had a prescribed service interval. Can anyone advise please?


 I read this online from Breville. No idea if Sage are offering that service in the UK:

'That would indicate it is time to contact Breville and review and arrange (in the near future) a service tune-up of the appliance for needs like decalcification and seal replacement.'


----------

